# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests > [How-To] Dreamleaf-Covered Ancient World Quest

## Lemour

The Dreamleaf-Covered Ancient World Quest is currently available in the EU Realms: 4 hrs, 20 min left on the timer.

The thing I would like to share with you guys ware the 2 locations on his body that took me about 10 minutes to spot. Look in his mouth and above his left leg and you will find the last two Dreamleaf Blooms.

Its not much but I hope this helps you :>

----------

